# Using A Liquid Cleanser



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hoping to use my Flex for the first time with Dodo Juice Lime Prime Light so have a few questions please using a liquid as I’ve always used a compound in the past.
Do you still need to prime your pad, working in small areas at a time and how often do you clean your pad.
Would a HEX Logic black pad be preferred over a red pad.
Any other tips would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I treat as the same, prime pad but not too much as you will get sling. 
I must add I couldn’t get on with LPL but normal LP is a dream to use and you can’t really go wrong. It’s work time goes on ages so nice to work with a machine. 
Always clean your pads it’s just good practice. 
I would probably work a slightly larger area with LP than I would a compound or polish. 
Any soft pad with LPL, white hex works with LP on hard paint. 

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Gonz appreciate your quick reply will try to get hold of some LP
Thanks again


----------

